# question about surnames in the Philippines



## Gavril

In the Philippines, certain names of Spanish origin can be used as either first names or surnames -- I've known people of Philippine ancestry with last names such as _Diego _and_ Fernando._ However, in the Spanish-speaking world (i.e., Spain & Latin America), this doesn't seem to be the case: in my experience, the names _Diego, Fernando, Pedro _etc. only function as first names, not as last names.

Has anyone else noticed this pattern? Are there any theories as to how it came about?

Thanks


----------



## DotterKat

Now that you've brought it up, I personally know two people whose surnames are Javier and Ramon.
I don't know if that makes a pattern and am not aware of any theories as to how that came about. Most of my friends in Manila have Chinese surnames.


----------



## sai611

Well i also noticed that, but that does not surprise me because i know Philippines was colonized by Spain hundred of years ago and in that way Filipinos acquired that kind of names/surnames. You can find all different kinds of spanish names in the Philippines, every single bit of it.


----------

